# My 2000th Post and beyond



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Well done 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Itullian

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


















This is it.


----------



## Itullian

Thanks, never thought i'd have 2000.


----------



## Taggart

2 years to 1000, 6 months to 2000 - looks like, at this rate, 1 1/2 months to 3000 and so on!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## hpowders

I'm going to take it up a notch.


----------



## Taggart

Future candidates:

schigolch 1999
Cnote11 1934 - hasn't posted for a while


----------



## Ingélou

*Good man, Itullian, now you've reached 2K.
I'm a fan, Itullian, have a lovely day.
You're the one, Itullian, who started celebrations,
Adding a ton of innocent fun to the Gaiety of Nations.
Rain or sun, Itullian, you're a TC Star - 
Well done, Itullian, posting Fast & Far!
*









*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 2000th POST!!!!*


----------



## Itullian

Thanks Mollie.
God bless you guys.


----------



## Ingélou

A retrospective *Congratulations* to *hpowders* :clap:, 
who streaked by with his 
*2000th post* 
_*SO FAST*_ we *mere mortals* were left gasping! 


*WOW*, *hpowders - the 'd' would seem to be redundant 
- and does the 'h' stand for 'Halley's? 
*








*A comet wings through the TC sky,
Faster than is allowed us;
Pithy posting plethora - 
It has to be hpowders!
*

*Well done, hpowders -*

*We raise a toast* :cheers:-* it's 'Lang may ye post!'*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>to schigolch on

>>>>>>>>>>>>









>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>posts

This was the one.


----------



## schigolch

Thanks...........................


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>PetrB has reached 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>yes

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>posts










This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Congratulations, PetrB - 7000 posts & counting! *









*EXCELSIOR!!!*

*Power to your Posting xxxxx*


----------



## PetrB

This is *horrifying news!*


----------



## Taggart

Ingelou on 1985.
Dr Mike on 2931.
violadude on 4994
HarpsichordConcerto on 3993
tdc on 3982


----------



## Ingélou

PetrB said:


> This is *horrifying news!*


*Oh no - how did we miss PetrB's 8000th post? This man moves like greased lightning! 
Retrospective congratulations! *:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

opus55 has reached



















This was it.


----------



## Ingélou

*Congratulations, Opus55 - 2000 fabulous posts! 
Post long, and Prosper!*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>violadude has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>posts










This was the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Congratulations,*
*Viola*--------------*dude*







-----








*on your*

*5000 posts!!!!!*

*Honourable TC Member, celebrate in style * * * * **


----------



## Ingélou

Help - I've been gabbing away all day, and now there's only one post to go before the big 2K. Better put a sock in it till I can say something worthwhile.


----------



## hpowders

You can do it! Since when has saying anything worthwhile ever been a prerequisite?

How can a woman retire to boudoir without making her 2000th post?


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou has reached

>>>>>>>









>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> posts










This is the one.


----------



## hpowders

Congrats, Ingélou!! Good job!!


----------



## Ingélou

Thank you, hpowders!  We'll need to keep a watch on you, since you're currently less than 200 from 5000 posts, and nobody on TC can match your prolific, speedy, and of course, *pithy* posting!


----------



## hpowders

Yes, that may be slightly true, but *today is YOUR DAY!!!* :tiphat:


----------



## Jos

Congrats Ingelou with your 2000 postings !!!




Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Marschallin Blair 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*2000 posts? 
Well done, Marschallin Blair!
*









*Wishing you a rosy posting future!*


----------



## hpowders

Wow! Great job, Marschallin Blair. I enjoy reading your witty, informative posts so much!! :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> Congrats, Ingélou!! Good job!!


I was asleep at the wheel, Ingélou. Keep them coming infinitely and endlessly. <Courtly bow.>


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Taggart said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Marschallin Blair
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>has reached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one.


--
You're so sweet, Taggart. _Thank you_. . . and for putting up with so much smart-aleck back-talk!

I love the Super Cinemascope, 70mm, widescreen-treatment, writ-large-on-the-marquee card_ so _much. _ Mercibeaucoup mon cher. _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> Wow! Great job, Marschallin Blair. I enjoy reading your witty, informative posts so much!! :tiphat:


Thank you, hpowders. . . but your savaging vintages will pale to nothing. Cheers.

Shine time. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ingélou said:


> *2000 posts?
> Well done, Marschallin Blair!
> *
> 
> View attachment 43656
> 
> 
> *Wishing you a rosy posting future!*


---
The bouquet is lovely. Here, take my tiara. <Placing it on your head.> You beat me to the finish line at the 2000 mark; and with no smarmy sarcasm.


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> Thank you, hpowders. . . but your savaging vintages will pale to nothing. Cheers.
> 
> Shine time. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


Loved it!!


----------



## Jos

Congrats Marschallin Blair !!

I actually quoted your Carlyle subscript to my wife recently, when she accused me of turning into a grumpy old man. I don't mind the old, but grumpy... Me....??
Keep posting !

Good weekend,
Jos


----------



## Taggart

Kenoc has reached




























This is the one.

PS Sorry we missed it - we've been away.


----------



## Taggart

Hpowders has reached



















PS Sorry we missed it - we've been away.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, KenOC! 
7000 posts!
*









*It's definitely 
KING Kenneth 
now!*


----------



## Ingélou

*Felicitations, 
hpowders,
on your 
Fab Five-Thousand!*









*Flying far, flying fast -
power to your wings...*


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> *Felicitations,
> hpowders,
> on your
> Fab Five-Thousand!*
> 
> View attachment 44311
> 
> 
> *Flying far, flying fast -
> power to your wings...*


Thank you so much!!! Glad to see you back!! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> Hpowders has reached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Sorry we missed it - we've been away.


Thank you so much! Hope you enjoyed your trip!!


----------



## hpowders

I have to say, I don't mind elaborate, sophisticated emoticons, as long as they are dedicated to me.


----------



## Itullian

3000 coming up


----------



## Taggart

*Itullian has reached*




























This is the one.


----------



## Itullian

That's soooooooooo cool. 

Thank you soooo much T and I.

:tiphat: :angel:


----------



## Ingélou

_oAaaagh - missed this one because it was the day we went on holiday & Taggart didn't tell me!)_

*Sorry I missed it, but 
well done, Itullian!*










*Belated Congratulations 
for 3000 Multi-Faceted Posts!*


----------



## Itullian

Thank you so much Molly and John......
:angel::tiphat:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Sid James is very close to:


----------



## Taggart

Thanks for the heads up.

mmcbls and violadude are close to 5000. Weston to 4000 and HaydnBearstheClock to 2000. We are thinking of you all.


----------



## Taggart

HaydnBearstheClock 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>has reached

>>>>>









>>>>>>>>>>>









This was the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, HaydnBearsTheClock! 
*









*2000 posts* *is a 
Towering Achievement -* 
*we look forward to more! *


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ingélou said:


> *Well done, HaydnBearsTheClock!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2000 posts* *is a
> Towering Achievement -*
> *we look forward to more! *


wow, you guys are way too nice . Thank you, I'm honoured to post on this board and learn from fellow TC members. We should continue enhancing and expanding our listening experiences here. Have fun listening to great music, everyone!


----------



## Taggart

mmsbls has reached










>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, mmsbls!
5000 elegant, 
well-structured posts!
*









*Here's to the next 5000! *


----------



## mmsbls

Thanks for the recognition, but of course, it's simply fun to participate and a joy to learn from the many others who give me the benefit of their knowledge along with so many great suggestions. I'm so happy that I found TalkClassical, and my musical pleasure has grown enormously through my interactions here.


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>DrMike has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*2000 Posts -* 
*A Magnificent Display!*










*Well done, Dr Mike! *


----------



## Itullian

YAAYYYYYYYY
DrMike:tiphat:


----------



## Lukecash12

Hmmmm... I didn't even realize I passed 2,000 earlier today.


----------



## Taggart

Lukecash12 went past










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>posts

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*An Amazing 2000 Posts - 
*









*Well done, Lukecash12!*


----------



## SeptimalTritone

The coolest dude on this entire website is very close to 6000!


----------



## Lukecash12

SeptimalTritone said:


> The coolest dude on this entire website is very close to 6000!


Nah, that would be mr. Magles.


----------



## Taggart

Magnetic Ghost on 1977

Bejart on 2906

Weston on 3951

Violadude on 4972

Hpowders on 5966

*Nobody *close to 7000 or 8000!

Sid James on 8994


----------



## hpowders

I made it. Today I am a man!


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>hpowders has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> I made it. Today I am a man!


Check the list to be sure:


----------



## hpowders

^^^^Thanks, Taggart! I couldn't have done it without a lot of shallow superficial information.


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> Check the list to be sure:


Well, then, perhaps I'm not.


----------



## hpowders

Do I get a bonus?


----------



## Ingélou

*6000 posts - 
Life so prolific!*










*Congratulations, hpowders!
*


----------



## hpowders

Thanks Ingélou! If I keep at it perhaps I will be dubbed "Ruler of the Queens' Navee"! It's the least _They_ can do.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

science said:


> "All hail hpowders!"





mirepoix said:


> "Toilet Paper Connoisseur!"





hpowders said:


> "Dog Walker Supreme!!!"


.....................................


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> .....................................


Those were the days, my friend.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>DrMike has reached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one.


Never even bothered to look in this thread before, thought it was for someone specific, didn't realize everyone was recognized.

I am all choked up. I want to thank all those who made this possible - particularly those who set me off and got me filibustering with never-ending posts, particularly on religious and political topics - science, Almaviva (who is no longer with us) and you others.

Quite honestly, though, I think I hit 2000 a bit earlier - if you count all the posts that the mods have had to delete because I was so damn obnoxious. And if you count my postings in the groups. But I digress . . .

Here's to another 2000 posts snarking on Wagner fans, being generally obnoxious, sarcastic, and just a little bit provocative, as well as being annoyingly confident in the infallibility of my opinions!!!!


----------



## Taggart

Yup.

Krummhorn did some "maintenance" which tidied up the post count and quite a few people got their post counts reduced. Still, even if it's second time around - well done!


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sid James has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>posts

>>>>>>>>>









>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>now

>>>>









This was the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*9000 posts 
is staggering!*










*Michty man!* :tiphat:










*Sid James, well done -
you are amazing!*


----------



## Taggart

Magnetic Ghost on 1989

Bejart on 2919

Weston on 3966

Violadude on 4976

*Nobody *close to 6000, 7000 or 8000!

Science on 8901


----------



## Sid James

Thanks Taggart and Ingelou.

Yes I will take Sid's orders, his words immortally etched on posters and t-shirts.

_*Keep calm and carry on*_ it shall be!


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>Magnetic Ghost has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>posts

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Oooh! I wasn't even aware. Thanks guys. If I'd known I would have marked the occasion with something a little more memorable, a thread starter or some such.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, 
O well-named 
Magnetic Ghost!
2000 fab & spirited posts!* :tiphat:










*Carry on up the 
Green, Man! *


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>Weston has reached










>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, 
Weston -*










*4000 
vibrant posts!*


----------



## Taggart

Violadude has reached










>>>>>>









This is the one. Very appropriate!


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done,*
*Violadude!*










*5000* 
*vital posts!*


----------



## Taggart

Marschallin Blair has reached

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Weston

Thanks, folks! I wasn't keeping track, didn't even realize a big round number was approaching. That's a good indication of how immersive these forums are.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Taggart said:


> Marschallin Blair has reached
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one.


Thanks Taggart. You're so wonderful for noticing. <Kiss.><Mwwwwwwwwwwaaaah!>

(I love your colorful font by the way. _;D_)


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, 
Marschallin Blair!
*









*3000 spirited posts!*


----------



## Taggart

Thank goodness nobody is coming up to a round number for a while. Four in one day is amazing and shows how well this forum works.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Taggart said:


> Thank goodness nobody is coming up to a round number for a while. Four in one day is amazing and shows how well this forum works.


It's karmic.

It's a good sign.

We're just all so wonderful.

-- I can feel it. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ingélou said:


> *Well done,
> Marschallin Blair!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3000 spirited posts!*


. . . and Ingélou <courtly curtsey>, thank you for putting up with my spirited_ nonsense_. Sometimes I can't help myself. _;D _


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> Thank goodness nobody is coming up to a round number for a while. Four in one day is amazing and shows how well this forum works.


Give me a few days.


----------



## violadude

Aww thanks guys


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> Thank goodness nobody is coming up to a round number for a while. Four in one day is amazing and shows how well this forum works.


As Shostakovich would write me, "You are Gayne-ing on them!!!


----------



## Taggart

Bejart has reached



















This is the one.


----------



## Blancrocher

Taggart said:


> This [/URL]is the one.


Just as I thought: shaming me yet again for my lack of knowledge of 18th-century music. So typical.


----------



## Ingélou

*3000 posts,* *Bejart!*
*Well done!*










*Carry on chiming! *


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>Science has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one


----------



## Ingélou

*9000 posts, science!*










*How fabulous!*


----------



## Itullian

WOW, That's amazing. What a journey......


----------



## science

Wow, thank you! My wife might not agree that I should be proud of this accomplishment! 

But what it really means is that I've (usually) found the talkclassical community to be a really stimulating one. I appreciate the knowledge, open-mindedness, and kindness that I've (usually) found here. The mods (usually) do a very good job of keeping the place safe for all of us, and I have enjoyed a lot of interesting exchanges over the years. It wouldn't be wise for me to name names, but I even in a non-virtual world I would be honored to consider many of you friends.


----------



## bejart

Taggart said:


> Bejart has reached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one.


I'm a bit embarrassed but I didn't even notice. Thanks all --


----------



## Taggart

Please don't tell him but:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>PetrB has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>POSTS

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Shhh - tell it not in Gath,*










*but PetrB has posted 
10,000
fabulous posts.
We'll be celebrating!*
*(s**e**c**re**t**l**y...)* :lol:

*WELL DONE, PETRB!!!!!!!*


----------



## Taggart

To come:

StlukesguildOhio 5992
tdc 3934
aleazk 2973


----------



## Taggart

hpowders has reached



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*7000 posts!
You're fast and no mistake!
*









*Well done, hpowders!*


----------



## hpowders

Thank you both!! 7000 is the new 5000! I know I read it or something like it.... somewhere... :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Wow! Good job, Vaneyes!! Just passed the 8000 post threshold!! :tiphat::clap: :cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

*8000 posts!
Well done, Vaneyes! *










*You're awesome!*


----------



## Couchie

I have some posts as well


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Vaneyes


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, KenOC - 
8000 posts plus!
Sorry we missed the moment - 
*










*But it's still fantastic!*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>KenOC too 

>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

*StlukesguildOhio -
Wow! 6000 posts plus.*










*What artistry! *


----------



## Taggart

>>>StlukesguildOhio has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, tdc!
4000 posts!*










*Impressive!*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>tdc has reached

>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

*Art Rock -
3000 posts!*










*How splendid!*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Art Rock has reached










>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>aleazk has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, aleazk - 
3000 posts!
*









*Mind-fizzing!*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Taggart said:


> Please don't tell him but:
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>PetrB has reached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>POSTS
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one.


The 10,00th post is about 4'33''! John Cage would be honoured.


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders is only 20 posts away from 8000 posts - have I got time for a quick cup of tea? No, I thought not! 

Edit:  Oops - I missed out a hundred. He's only 118 posts away. I might have time for a meal, but better not risk coffee afterwards...


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> hpowders is only 20 posts away from 8000 posts - have I got time for a quick cup of tea? No, I thought not!


No. I'm not. You still have PLENTY of time.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> hpowders is only 20 posts away from 8000 posts - have I got time for a quick cup of tea? No, I thought not!


No! This was just a practice drill.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow, I really haven't been keeping up with what's happening here, I had no idea this thread existed til now. 

I guess 3K is coming around the corner.


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> You still have PLENTY of time.


Aha - only 29 to go. So *oh no I don't*. Just popping out to buy the fireworks...

Two hours later: And now only 19 to go.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Aha - only 29 to go. So *oh no I don't*. Just popping out to buy the fireworks...
> 
> Two hours later: And now only 19 to go.


I don't know how they accumulate so quickly. It just sneaks up on me!

Thanks!


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders has only three to go till his next big number...


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders has only two to go!


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders has only ONE to go...


----------



## hpowders

I've done it: 8000 posts. Some shoot for other planets; others descend dangerous volcanoes; and still others climb unreachable mountain tops. As for me, I've accomplished 8000 posts on TC. Same feeling; perhaps not leaving me as breathless as the aforementioned, but just as satisfying. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

hpowders has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>posts










This is the one.


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> hpowders has reached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one.


Thank you Taggart. It's all in my new book "Posting for Maximum Gains With Minimum Effort". :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

*hpowders has built up
an enchanting 
8000 posts!*










*You are a phenomenon.
Well done indeed. *


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> *hpowders has built up
> an enchanting
> 8000 posts!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are a phenomenon.
> Well done indeed. *


Well thank you Ingélou! I appreciate that! :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

hpowders said:


> I've done it: 8000 posts. Some shoot for other planets; others descend dangerous volcanoes; and still others climb unreachable mountain tops. As for me, I've accomplished 8000 posts on TC. Same feeling; perhaps not as breathless as the aforementioned, but just as satisfying.


What took you so long? :lol:


----------



## hpowders

elgars ghost said:


> What took you so long? :lol:


I've actually slowed down a bit from a few months ago. I guess I'm aging. :lol:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Ya'll forgot someone! 

TC's Mahlerian has reached a phenomenal 6,000 posts! Let us not celebrate in "Moderation", but in excess!


----------



## Mahlerian

I was hoping no one would notice... :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

*Oops!!!*
*- Well done, Mahlerian!*
*6000 learned posts.*










*Hail, Sage of TC!*


----------



## Taggart

Mahlerian has reached

>>>>


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I just want to appreciate my current post count.


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> I just want to appreciate my current post count.


I can help. I tutor. Next session starts December 4th. Tuition very reasonable.

Results of course cannot be guaranteed. Even I can't work miracles.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> I can help. I tutor. Next session starts December 4th. Tuition very reasonable.
> 
> Results of course cannot be guaranteed. Even I can't work miracles.


If the Tuition is no more than 4 dollars and 33 cents... then maybe.


----------



## Ingélou

Gordon Bennet, hpowders - you're only 110 posts away from your *next* thousand!!! 
_(Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, it's Superpowders!)_


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> If the Tuition is no more than 4 dollars and 33 cents... then maybe.


My goal would be to get you over 500. Without my help, I might not otherwise live to see it.

I will give you one inside tip free of charge: it helps if the post counter is a close relative.

I do offer an installment plan.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Gordon Bennet, hpowders - you're only 110 posts away from your *next* thousand!!!
> _(Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, it's Superpowders!)_


Yes, but I am still far, far away from 113,000. Disappointing! It's all relative...as I found out at Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Taggart

hpowders on 9990

petrb on 10994

Who will get to their respective 1000 first?


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> hpowders on 9990
> 
> petrb on 10994
> 
> Who will get to their respective 1000 first?


Sorry. Did you say something, Taggart?


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, hpowders!
Fab Fane of 10,000 posts!*










*Carry on building! * :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

hpowders has reached



















This is the one.


----------



## hpowders

Thank you very much, Ingélou and Taggart. That's a lot of posting for one year plus ten and one half days, but who's counting? :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>petrb has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>posts










This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, PetrB - 
11,000 posts!
Fertile Garden of Diversity!
*









*Carry on blooming!*


----------



## Ingélou

KenOC is only one away from 9000 posts!!!


----------



## Lord Lance

This has to be one of the best threads on TC. Lauding other people on their success. In joy - together. Good job, OP.


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>Kenoc has reached










>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*9000 posts, KenOC!
*









*Magnificent!!!*


----------



## Albert7

Good job everyone!


----------



## Ingélou

albertfallickwang said:


> Good job everyone!


Eek! We missed you! Profuse apologies! Will get on the case when Taggart gets up from his nap.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

You missed me too, but never mind. I'll just lie here and absorb...


----------



## Taggart

Whoops - Apologies.


----------



## Taggart

*Turnabout Vox has gone past*

>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done,
TurnaboutVox - 
Over 2000 posts!*










*Cool Scots Dude!*
*Claymore - Post More!*


----------



## Taggart

*albertfallickwang has gone past*

>>..>>









>>..>>


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Very good, Ingelou and Taggart, thanks. Though in truth I've worn the kilt only once, as best man at a friend's wedding. I was told that I suited it, being short and stocky!


I'm not too sure what to make of the Clan Chisholm motto 'Feros ferio vi aut vertute' (I am fierce with the fierce, by strength and valour')!


----------



## Ingélou

*Cheers & Good Wishes,
albertfallickwang!
2000 posts!*










*Impressive!*
*Carry on, that man!*


----------



## Albert7

Thanks guys . However, I'm still wondering whether I should be more nerdy or studious in my postings . Lots of emotional knee jerk reactions or my journal posts.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingélou said:


> *Well done,
> TurnaboutVox -
> Over 2000 posts!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cool Scots Dude!*
> *Claymore - Post More!*


I've seen that picture before - Clan Chisholm, I think.


----------



## Ingélou

elgars ghost said:


> I've seen that picture before - Clan Chisholm, I think.


I just love the look on his face!


----------



## Albert7

Ingélou said:


> I just love the look on his face!


Agreed, his face makes me feel so merry and such.


----------



## pianississimo

I just went over 100 and I'm now a senior member  
 makes me sound OLD!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

pianississimo said:


> I just went over 100 and I'm now a senior member
> makes me sound OLD!


And then there was me, becoming a senior member when I was twelve...


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Oh, so we're bringing up when they miss someone? Hmm, there was that one wonderful poster who recently passed a thousand posts, but I can't think of his username, it'll come to me...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Oh, so we're bringing up when they miss someone? Hmm, there was that one wonderful poster who recently passed a thousand posts, but I can't think of his username, it'll come to me...


I think I know the one you're thinking of.... there's another too, can't quite put my finger on it...

I think this thread is for 2000+ posts though.


----------



## Ingélou

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Oh, so we're bringing up when they miss someone? Hmm, there was that one wonderful poster who recently passed a thousand posts, but I can't think of his username, it'll come to me...


So sorry, sir - we will do you now! 
http://www.talkclassical.com/27465-my-1000th-post-21.html#post809905


----------



## Taggart

Coming attractions:

Vaneyes 8960

Blancrocher 2992


----------



## hpowders

TurnaboutVox said:


> You missed me too, but never mind. I'll just lie here and absorb...


You SHOULD be annoyed!! I and T are very high-priced volunteers!!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Oh, so we're bringing up when they miss someone? Hmm, there was that one wonderful poster who recently passed a thousand posts, but I can't think of his username, it'll come to me...


Well, we are if (like me) we enjoy making passive-aggressive jokes, yes...


----------



## DiesIraeCX

TurnaboutVox said:


> Well, we are if (like me) we enjoy making passive-aggressive jokes, yes...


Haha, TurnaboutVox, please know my post was 110% (math was never my strong point) not serious and in jest. Your post was a springboard to announce that I, too, had been missed.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Taggart said:


> Coming attractions:
> 
> Vaneyes 8960
> 
> Blancrocher 2992


...Taggart 1977


----------



## TurnaboutVox

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Haha, TurnaboutVox, please know my post was 110% (math was never my strong point) not serious and in jest. Your post was a springboard to announce that I, too, had been missed.


Aye, I know.  And my reply was also completely tongue-in-cheek!


----------



## Itullian

Has hpowders petered out?
Has he met his match in PetrB?:lol:


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>*Vaneyes has reached
*


>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*9000 posts!
Well done, Vaneyes -*










*Carry on putting!*


----------



## Taggart

*Blancrocher has gone past*










>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

*Blancrocher, bravo!
3000 posts & counting!*










*Carry on posting -*
*A fine prospect for us all!*


----------



## Blancrocher

3000! And most of those in Current Listening!

I think I may be listening to too much music!


----------



## hpowders

Itullian said:


> Has hpowders petered out?
> Has he met his match in PetrB?:lol:


No. I'm not in competition with anyone.

I can average 40 posts a day or 1.5. A gig's a gig.


----------



## Ingélou

*Taggart has 3 to go!
*


----------



## Itullian

Go tag!!!!!...................


----------



## Ingélou

*Taggart has 2000+ posts!*
*This is the one:* http://www.talkclassical.com/29735-jean-marie-leclair.html#post819147

Well done, Darling Mod! :kiss:










*Carry on tending!*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingélou said:


> *Taggart has 2000+ posts!*
> *This is the one:* http://www.talkclassical.com/29735-jean-marie-leclair.html#post819147
> 
> Well done, Darling Mod! :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carry on tending!*


Great picture - there's even two bottles of Bass ale on the table!


----------



## Taggart

elgars ghost said:


> Great picture - there's even two bottles of Bass ale on the table!


Trust the French to know quality!


----------



## Taggart

I've just *lost *21 posts.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> I've just *lost *21 posts.


So it was just a trick!!!


----------



## Skilmarilion

Ingélou said:


> So it was just a trick!!! :


Seems like someone doesn't mind the limelight. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Congratulations Taggart for plowing through the 2000 post threshold!! 

A very fine effort considering all your additional duties! :tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

Taggart said:


> Trust the French to know quality!


Good job Taggart!


----------



## Taggart

*albertfallickwang has gone past*

>>>>>









>>>>>>>>


----------



## Albert7

Taggart said:


> *albertfallickwang has gone past*
> 
> >>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>


Awww shucks thanks


----------



## Ingélou

*albertfallickwang is fab!
3000+ posts.*










*Let's celebrate!* :cheers: :clap: :guitar: :trp:


----------



## Taggart

Coming attractions

SimonNZ 5989

And a race to 2000

Artmusic 1984

Morimur 1983


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>*SimonNZ has gone past*



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>











This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*SimonNZ - well done!
6000 soaring posts.*










*Carry on to the heights!*


----------



## Taggart

Coming up:

MagneticGhost on 2964
ArtMusic on 1991
Morimur on 1984


----------



## SimonNZ

Taggart said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>*SimonNZ has gone past*
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one.


Thank you very much, Taggart and Ingelou.

I'm happy to see that my 6000th post was given to promoting the wonderful "Toothpaste" mini-opera

_Toooothpaaaaste!
You left the cap off the PHU-KING
Toooothpaaaaste!_


----------



## Albert7

Taggart said:


> Coming up:
> 
> MagneticGhost on 2964
> ArtMusic on 1991
> Morimur on 1984


And don't forget Huilunsoittaja (flutey) nearing 3000 posts soon.


----------



## Albert7

Artmusic just hit 2000 posts a few seconds ago.


----------



## Taggart

*Art Music has reached*



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, ArtMusic!*
* You've reached 2000! *










*Fab pattern of posts!*


----------



## ArtMusic

Heartfelt, thank you all indeed. 

You are very kind and nice to know. I am pleased to know you here at TC.


----------



## Taggart

*Magnetic Ghost has gone past*

>>>>









>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*posts*

>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*MagneticGhost -* 
*3000 posts! Fab!*










*Carry on mesmerising us!*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>*Morimur has gone past*

>>>>>>>>>>


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Morimur - well done!*
*2000 posts.* :tiphat: :guitar: :trp: :cheers:










*Redoubtable! *


----------



## MagneticGhost

Thank you so much guys. Never thought I'd still be here, going strong, almost 2 years later. 
Best Forum Ever. 

Glad my 3000th post, although not spectacular, wasn't too humdrum or trite


----------



## Morimur

*Thanks, ladies and gents!*

:guitar: :guitar: :guitar:


----------



## Taggart

Coming up

hpowders 10989 
sospiro 3973


----------



## MoonlightSonata

At the speed Albert's posting, he'll be at 4000 in a few days!


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>*hpowders has reached*










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*posts*










This is the one


----------



## hpowders

^^^Thanks! Much appreciated! :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

*11,000 posts? Crikey!
Well done, hpowders! *










*You're a Wonder!!!*


----------



## hpowders

^^^Thank you kindly for noticing! :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

*GregMitchell has reached his*










*post*








This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*2000 posts?
Well done, GregMitchell!*










*Carry on Soaring!*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>*elgars ghost has reached*

>>>>>>


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*elgars ghost - well done!
3000 posts!
*










*Carry on sustaining us! *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hard to believe I've been around as long as I have. Thank you both very much! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

elgars ghost said:


> Hard to believe I've been around as long as I have. Thank you both very much! :lol:


Congrats!!! Your avatar is 92.36% responsible for keeping me here!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

hpowders said:


> Congrats!!! Your avatar is 92.36% responsible for keeping me here!!


There we are - beer really CAN do people good! Thank you and... :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Pfft. 2000? Albert makes 2000 posts over an extended lunch break.


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>*sospiro has reached*

>>>


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*sospiro - well done!
4000 posts!
*









*Exhilarating! *


----------



## sospiro

Ingélou said:


> *sospiro - well done!
> 4000 posts!
> *


Thanks .......


----------



## MoonlightSonata

It's quite stunning how some people are able to post in large quantities but still say some very interesting things - PetrB and hpowders, for example.
I don't know how they manage it.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou is at 2926 posts. Getting there!!! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> It's quite stunning how some people are able to post in large quantities but still say some very interesting things - PetrB and hpowders, for example.
> I don't know how they manage it.


I just this moment saw this post. What a nice thing to say! 

Thank you!


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mika has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*2000 posts?
Well done, Mika!
*










*Dance on!!!*


----------



## Taggart

Coming up

pjang23 3974
nathanb 2981
Huilunsoittaja 2950
Ingélou 2946
JACE 1997


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>JACE has reached










>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*2000 posts - 
Jace - well done!*










*WWWOOOOOOWWW!!! *


----------



## JACE

Wow. Thanks! 

Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>nathanb has reached



















This is the one


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, nathanb - 
3000 posts!*










*Carry on galloping!*


----------



## Itullian

The powder man is number 1?
Tell me it isn't so! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Itullian said:


> The powder man is number 1?
> Tell me it isn't so! :lol:


I have a riddle for you:

What does hpowders call 3000 posts?

Saturday.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Congratulations, hpowders, on 12,000 posts!


----------



## Itullian

powderman 12,000?

what's next?


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>*hpowders has reached*

>>>>>


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Wow, hpowders!
12000 posts!
*









*Awesome!*


----------



## hpowders

Thank you both Ingélou and Taggart for noticing.:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Itullian said:


> powderman 12,000?
> 
> what's next?


13000 of course!


----------



## hpowders

Itullian said:


> powderman 12,000?
> 
> what's next?


Watch for my new book: _Posting Ups and Downs; The Proclamations; The Banishments; The __Music._
Published at a Penguin's Random House.


----------



## Taggart

Coming up

Mahlerian 6992
pjang23 3988
Ingélou 2994


----------



## Itullian

me ...................


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>*Mahlerian has reached*

>>>>>>>>>>


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*7000 Posts -
Wow, Mahlerian!*










*Bloom on!*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Mahler wasn't known for his penmanship, as you can see.


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*Ingélou has reached*

>>>>>>>>>>>


















This is the one.


----------



## Taggart

Coming up

Itullian 4998
pjang23 3989
Vesteralen 1979


----------



## Ingélou

Thanx, Spouse! :tiphat:
Thanx, TC! :tiphat:

I chose them both - I have excellent taste!


----------



## hpowders

Great job, Ingélou! 3000!!! :cheers:


----------



## Itullian

Only 7.000 to catch powderman.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Congrats, Ingélou. One of TC's greatest, I always enjoy your posts! 

Here's to 3,000+ more.

 :cheers:


----------



## Itullian

3000 more Ingelou!!!


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>Itullian has reached

>>>>>>>>>>>>>


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Itullian - 
5000 posts - carry on! *










*Witty member of this board - 
Sensitive & loyal - 
Let the membership applaud
5000 posts right royal!*


----------



## Itullian

On behalf of Ian and myself, I thank you  :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Itullian said:


> Only 7.000 to catch powderman.


That's if I die today (and it's 9100 posts, not 7000). My MD says I have many, many more superficial posts left to contribute.

Why just this morning....


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> That's if I die today (and it's 9100 posts, not 7000). My MD says I have many, many more superficial posts left to contribute.
> 
> Why just this morning....


9100?......................


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>*brotagonist has reached*










>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*3000 posts?
Well done, brotagonist!*










*Carry on questing... *


----------



## brotagonist

3000!? Did you give me a 1000 point bonus?  Gee, I knew I was talkative


----------



## Albert7

brotagonist said:


> 3000!? Did you give me a 1000 point bonus?  Gee, I knew I was talkative


Congrats brotagonist! You are awesome and much props to your insightful posts.


----------



## Taggart

Woodduck has reached



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Woodduck - 
3000 posts!*










*Fabulous!*


----------



## Woodduck

Taggart said:


> Woodduck has reached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one.


Goodness, what a beautiful creature! A Little Prince among wildfowl! And a lovely gift to his namesake! Tito thanks you. :lol:


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*ptr has reached*



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, ptr!
5000 posts - 
*










*& finely-crafted too!*


----------



## ptr

Thanks even if I'm slightly dumbfounded that You think that I'm similar to a pointer! 

/ptr


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>* pjang23 has reached*



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, pjang23!
4000 posts!
*









*Clear Round!* :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>*Florestan has reached*



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Florestan, fab - 
2000 posts!
*









*Carry on caroling!*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>*starthrower has reached*










>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, starthrower - 
4000 posts!
*









*Carry on twinkling!*


----------



## Taggart

*MoonlightSonata has reached*



















This is the one.

And it's his birthday!


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, MoonlightSonata!
3000 posts...*










*... and Happy Birthday! *:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

*Vesteralen has reached *



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Wow, Vesteralen - 
2000 posts!
*









*Carry on spellbinding!* :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>*Weston has reached*



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Weston - 
5000 posts!*










*Joyful abundance!*


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>*KenOC has reached*



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, KenOC - 
10,000 posts!*










*Phenomenal! *


----------



## Ingélou

Note: clavichorder is on 3985 posts...


----------



## sospiro

I love these.

:tiphat:

Well done Taggart and Ingélou!!


----------



## Weston

Taggart said:


> >>>>>*Weston has reached*
> 
> This is the one.


I've been meaning to get back here and thank you for acknowledging this (almost embarrassing ) milestone. One could almost say I don't have a life, except that TC is such a wonderful feature of my daily routine. It helps a bit too when I look at my 2008 join date and realize how long it took to get to that number. Perhaps I'm not overdoing it then.

Cheers!


----------



## Taggart

* millionrainbows has reached
*


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, millionrainbows - 
6000 posts!*










*Impressive!*


----------



## millionrainbows

Thank you, Ingelou and Taggart. Actually, I came here this morning expecting an infraction. Surprise, surprise!


----------



## Taggart

*norman bates has reached*

>>>>>>>>>>


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, norman bates - 
2000 posts!*










*Splendid!*


----------



## norman bates

I'd prefer not to celebrate too much the number of stupid things I've wrote


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

millionrainbows said:


> Thank you, Ingelou and Taggart. Actually, I came here this morning expecting an infraction. Surprise, surprise!


Maybe I could report this post so you can feel happy knowing you will get what you expected :devil:


----------



## Taggart

*clavichorder has reached 
*


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, clavichorder! -* 
*4000 posts!*










*Vous dansez bien!*


----------



## Albert7

Ingélou said:


> *Well done, clavichorder! -*
> *4000 posts!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vous dansez bien!*


My main man, you are just so awesome!  congrats


----------



## Taggart

*Nereffid has reached*



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, Nereffid!
2000 posts!*










*Fabulous!*


----------



## Taggart

*joen_cph has reached*



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, joen_cph - 
3000 posts!
*









*Impressive!!!*


----------



## Itullian

5,995 .....................


----------



## Pugg

For our poll master and friend Itullian :



6000 post and still going strong!!:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Thanks Pug :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

*Itullian has reached *



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, Itullian - 
6000 posts!*










*Heroic!*


----------



## Itullian

:tiphat:


Taggart said:


> *Itullian has reached *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one.


Awesome!!!
Thank you so much Molly and John.
You guys are wonderful. :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

Praise to nathanb for being almost 4,000 posts now.


----------



## Albert7

nathanb is only 1 away from 4K... and not 4K video either


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*nathanb has reached*

>>>>>>>>>>


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, nathanb!
4000 posts!
*









*Impressive!*


----------



## Taggart

*vaneyes has reached*



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Vaneyes -
Ten Thousand Posts!*










*Taran-ta-ra!!!*


----------



## Pugg

*DavidA reached his :*








*Congratulations !*


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, DavidA - 
6000 posts! *










*Garden of Delights!*


----------



## Taggart

*DavidA has reached*










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Taggart

Pugg has reached 










>>>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Pugg - 
3000 posts!
*










*Beautiful! *


----------



## Taggart

>>>>>>>>>>ComposerOfAvantGarde
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>has reached

>>>>>>>>>>>>>


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*ComposerOfAvantGarde - 
9000 posts? - Bravo!*










*How cool is that?!?*


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

I think Lord Lance is at 999. Hmmm....


----------



## Itullian

9 TO THE BIG 7,000 :trp:


----------



## Itullian

1 to go! :guitar:


----------



## Itullian

7,000!!! 
Never would have thunk it!!!
:guitar: :trp: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Pugg

​
Up to 10.000 Itullian :tiphat::cheers:


----------



## Taggart

*Well done Itullian*










This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, Itullian - 
7000 posts!*










*Amazing!*


----------



## Itullian

Thank you Pugg, Molly and John.
You're awesome!!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Lukecash12

Looks like hpowders is on the brink of 12k. I'm afraid another thousand might slip past us while we're busy celebrating it.


----------



## hpowders

Lukecash12 said:


> Looks like hpowders is on the brink of 12k. I'm afraid another thousand might slip past us while we're busy celebrating it.


For the second time no less! My version of the film, "Groundhog Day".


----------



## Taggart

*hpowders has reached *










>>>>>>>>>>









This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*hpowders - 12000 posts?
Bravo again! * :tiphat:






*Loops can be fun! 
*


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> *hpowders has reached *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one.


Ha! Ha! Very good, Taggart!! Appreciated!!


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> *hpowders - 12000 posts?
> Bravo again! * :tiphat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Loops can be fun!
> *


Thank you very much, Ingélou!! I guess they can! :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

*morimur - bravo!
3000 posts*









*Happy Posting in 2016! *


----------



## Taggart

Morimur has reached



















This is the one.


----------



## Morimur

Thank you, Taggart & Ingélou! I shall now modify my resume/CV to reflect this accomplishment!

Seriously, I really do wish I could add this to my resume.


----------



## Taggart

Ukko has reached 



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, Ukko - 
6000 posts! *










*Sail boldly on! *


----------



## Ingélou

*Siegendeslicht - 
2000 posts: 
Congratulations! *









*Excelsior! *


----------



## Taggart

Siegendeslicht has reached



















This is the one.


----------



## Taggart

Headphone Hermit has reached



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Headphone Hermit - 
2000 posts - Well Done!
*









*Magnificent!*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

MARVIN:
The first thousand posts were the worst.
And the second thousand - they were the worst too… 
The third thousand, I didn't enjoy at all.
After that I went into a bit of a decline.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ yes, the 3000th post rather faded behind the shine of the Mod appointment, I fear

Well done for getting past 3000!

I *hope* there will be no decline from now onward :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

*Oops!*  

*Belated Bravo, 
Turnabout Vox - 
3000 posts!*










*Fabulous! *


----------



## Taggart

*TurnaboutVox
has reached*

















This is the one.


----------



## Taggart

Nerefid has reached




















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Nereffid - Hey,
we finally noticed - 
3000 posts!
*










*Cool! *


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Thanks, Ingélou and Taggart! Sorry to have teased you about missing my 3000th post.

That photograph of the Castlegate in my home town Aberdeen fair takes me back, although it was taken a little before my time.

The mountain is An Teallach ('The Forge') near Ullapool in the north-west highlands, I rather think, which has no fewer than ten 3000 feet summits! I know the area quite well, but never climbed it in the days when I could have done.


----------



## hpowders

13,000 posts. That's a lot!


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, hpowders -
13000 posts!*










*Awesome!*


----------



## Taggart

hpowders has reached



















This is the one.


----------



## hpowders

Thank you Ingélou and Taggart. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Thank you Ingélou and Taggart. My work here is barely done. Not even half-way to the end of Volume 1.


Of course this is the same thing Schubert said while composing his Symphony No. 8.

Except for the Ingélou/Taggart part.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Pssst! nathanb is on 4,999 posts tonight. I haven't become TC's official post counter, it's just that I happened to notice!


----------



## Taggart

*nathanb has reached*

















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*5000 posts?
Well done, nathanb!*










*Spectacular! *


----------



## TxllxT

hpowders said:


> 13,000 posts. That's a lot!


And each post being so well thought over, say, about one hour or so....:tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mye Lorde dogen hath nowe passed a grosse of scores of postes ande yhen sevenne scores more*...Huzzah!


(*3020)


----------



## Barbebleu

hpowders said:


> 13,000 posts. That's a lot!


Why, and do you interact with other humans at all or just us disembodied beings on the net?!:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Dogen has reached

















This was the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Mye Lorde dogen 
- 3000 gentil postes!

*









*Thou hast entrancèd magick wið thy writyng!*


----------



## Guest

I promise to concentrate on quality from now on. Admittedly a very poor quality, but quality nonetheless.


----------



## Balthazar

_*Congratulations, Dim7!!!​*_*

2,000 POSTS
​*


----------



## Ingélou

*Bravo, Dim 7 -
2000 posts!*










*Fur-r-r-r-ry good! *


----------



## Taggart

Dim7 has reached



















​
This is the one.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Congratulations Dim!

May the fish be with you! :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Also (somewhat belatedly, sorry!)
CONGRATULATIONS DOGEN!

MAY THE, ER, WOSSNAME BE WITH YOU TOO  :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

KenOC has reached

















​
This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Well done, KenOC -
12000 posts!*










*Stupendous! *


----------



## TurnaboutVox

With, appropriately, a post in Current Listening Vol III about Donizetti's "La Fille du Régiment", Pugg reached 10,000 posts this morning.

Goed gedaan, Pugg!


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> With, appropriately, a post in Current Listening Vol III about Donizetti's "La Fille du Régiment", Pugg reached 10,000 posts this morning.
> 
> Goed gedaan, Pugg!


Hartelijk dank.
( Thank you very much)


----------



## Taggart

*Pugg has reached*

















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Pugg - bravo!
10,000 posts! *










*Magnificent! *


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Woodduck has reached over 7,000. Great job, mate, and keep Wagnering! :clap:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I've reached 2000 posts. My life is complete and I need recognition for this momentous occasion. This is a higher peak than Beethoven's Opus 131.


----------



## Taggart

DiesIraeCX has reached

















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*2000 posts?
Bravo, DiesIraeCX!*










*Glorious! *


----------



## Bettina

DiesIraeCX said:


> I've reached 2000 posts. My life is complete and I need recognition for this momentous occasion. This is a higher peak than Beethoven's Opus 131.


Congratulations on reaching Opus 2000!


----------



## Becca

Some people seem to do their best to get 2000 posts in less than 2 months. I've taken just about 2 years and I intend to drag out the remaining 40+ for as long as I can


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg is approaching the record number of 30,000!


----------



## ST4

There is a congratulation thread for posts?


----------



## Ingélou

*Pugg - 30,000 posts?
Wowwwwwwwwww!!!*










*Carry on blooming! *


----------



## Taggart

This is the one.


----------



## hpowders

ST4 said:


> There is a congratulation thread for posts?


Supposedly for "landmark" round numbers, although not everybody seems to gets recognized for these "milestones" and those "unlucky ones" are left to toil away in anonymity.


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> Supposedly for "landmark" round numbers, although not everybody seems to gets recognized for these "milestones" and those "unlucky ones" are left to toil away in anonymity.


Ah, sorry, hpowders! We used to check for the round numbers coming up, but now it tends to be that we're alerted by someone. I found out about Pugg from Siegendeslicht.

It's not unknown for the person themselves to let us know, so please do let us know when you're whizzing towards 19000.

In the meantime - better late than never!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*hpowders - congratulations!
18,000 posts! *










*That's awesome! *


----------



## Ingélou

ST4 said:


> There is a congratulation thread for posts?


What happened is that when Itullian was coming up to his thousandth post, he started a thread which was humorous and teasing. We congratulated him - and then started to congratulate others. It became a little ritual. Then we realised that quite a few people had even larger round numbers, so Taggart started a thread specifically for those. We had a lot of fun - but both of us are a bit busy to notice these days, so would appreciate the heads-up if you or one of your friends are approaching a Big Round Number of posts. 
Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

hpowders has reached








posts


----------



## Bettina

Taggart said:


> hpowders has reached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posts


Congratulations on your impressive output, hpowders! I always look forward to your posts - you have a gift for expressing your opinions in a witty, sensible and concise manner.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Congratulations for the King of Pithiness!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Congratulations on your impressive output, hpowders! I always look forward to your posts - you have a gift for expressing your opinions in a witty, sensible and concise manner.


Thanks, Mom!!!


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Congratulations for the King of Pithiness!


More a peasant than a king. Thank you, SiegendesLicht! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> hpowders has reached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posts


Thank you, Taggart. You are a mod among mods....which you would be anyway! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Congratulations on your impressive output, hpowders! I always look forward to your posts - you have a gift for expressing your opinions in a witty, sensible and concise manner.


Seriously, Bettina, thank you very much!! :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Aha - five posts to go till 4,000. 
I must be careful that the 'this is the one' post isn't the sort of asinine rubbish that I regularly come up with!


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Aha - five posts to go till 4,000.
> I must be careful that the 'this is the one' post isn't the sort of asinine rubbish that I regularly come up with!


Choose the contents of your posts wisely.....milestone territory.


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou has reached



















​
This is the one.


----------



## Portamento

Seems to have broken 4,000 now... congrats.


----------



## Portamento

Congrats Casebearer.


----------



## Taggart

Casebearer has reached

















This is the one.


----------



## Granate

I know this is very small-talk, but Pugg just scored *33.333* posts. This is the one.










And just as a side note. The Flying Dutchmans by Klemperer and Solti are boring me out. Hype lost.


----------



## Taggart

Johnnie Burgess has reached


















​
This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Johnnie Burgess - 
2000 posts!*










*Splendid! *


----------



## Itullian

8,000 posts!
Can hardly believe it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Itullian said:


> 8,000 posts!
> Can hardly believe it.


Well done! :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Itullian has reached


















​
This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*Itullian - bravo!
8000 posts!
*









*Blooming marvellous!*


----------



## Itullian

Thank you guys very much. :tiphat:
I appreciate you and this site very much.
It's a wonderful place.
Except for that one very disrespectful avatar.


----------



## Granate

Is there anyone since February that has reached the 2000 post count? I don't know, but the other thread was a bit dead too.


----------



## Taggart

Sorry, I've been a bit busy.


----------



## laurie

Granate said:


> Is there anyone since February that has reached the 2000 post count?


Me! Me! :lol: I don't pay much attention to that post-count number, & I was quite surprised to see that I recently passed 2000!


----------



## Granate

laurie said:


> Me! Me! :lol: I don't pay much attention to that post-count number, & I was quite surprised to see that I recently passed 2000!












Congratulations laurie

2000 posts!


----------



## laurie

^^^

:lol: Well, I'm not quite _that_ excited about it, but thanks!


----------



## Art Rock

Granate has passed the 2000 mark earlier today. :trp::cheers::clap:


----------



## Granate

Art Rock said:


> Granate has passed the 2000 mark earlier today. :trp::cheers::clap:


----------



## Merl

Congrats to Art Rock, Laurie and Granate on landmark post counts. You have now entered into TC history. Statues will be carved, monuments erected and songs sung about your achievements.


----------



## Taggart

eljr has reached

















​
This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*eljr - 2000 posts.
Well done! *










* ~ Carry on sparkling! ~*


----------



## Itullian

9,000 for me!
Well whadaya know.


----------



## Ingélou

Itullian said:


> 9,000 for me!
> Well whadaya know.


Sorry we missed it - but well done!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Itullian - 9000 posts!
Bravo!*










*Carry on blooming! *:tiphat:


----------



## Merl

Well done Itullian. I doff my TC hat to you.


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou has reached
















This is the one.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx just reached 5,000 posts!


----------



## Taggart

*Rogerx has reached*

















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*5000 posts, Rogerx - *
*Bravo!*










*Beautiful Abundance!*


----------



## Itullian

10,000 posts for me!!!!!
I never would have thunk it! 
And all extremely interesting and profound ! 

Thanks TC for such an awesome site.:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

*Itullian has reached*

















This is the one.


----------



## Itullian

Thank you sir.
It has been my great pleasure to be on this amazing site.
And to be able to contribute in some small way.
Thanks to all.. :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

11,000!!!
SHAZAAAAAM!

Thank you TC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hammeredklavier

I can't believe you've neglected:
Woodduck (16,014)
Art Rock (22,996)

Shame on you, shame on you


----------



## hammeredklavier

Taggart said:


> KenOC has reached


----------



## Itullian

^^^^Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Wow, can’t believe I just reached 2,000 posts! For only being on the site 6 months I have learned so much, had my musical horizons astronomically expanded, and come to (virtually) meet so many amazing fellow music enthusiasts. So thankful for this site, even though it can sometimes be a productive time-consumer - I always feel productive learning and discussing here, but it can take away from “life priorities.” Either way, glad to be here


----------



## Merl

*Congratulations to my good friend Knorf on hitting 2000 posts. Welcome to the club, mate. 
*


----------



## Itullian

12,000 posts baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Took me long enough.
"Nothing is Easy"  :trp::clap::guitar:


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> *Congratulations to my good friend Knorf on hitting 2000 posts. Welcome to the club, mate.
> *
> View attachment 145366


*Wow!!!! - Congratulations!*


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## Bulldog

Thanks for reminding me of my 30,000 postings. That's what happens when you run games with voting on a daily basis.


----------



## Ingélou

*30,000 Posts!
That's fabulous, Bulldog.
*









*Sorry I missed it, but those posts whizz by so fast.* 
*Happy Posting!* :tiphat:


----------



## adriesba

Just got to 2,000 posts finally with post #14 here.
Of course, whether they were all good, worthwhile posts is another matter! :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

*2000 posts!
Well done, adriesba. 
*









*Go on blossoming!*


----------



## Jacck

5000 since 2017, that is 1500 per year, 4 comments per day


----------



## Ingélou

*Wow, Jacck - 5000 posts.
Bravo!*










*Excelsior!*


----------



## Taggart

Jacck has made


















​
This is the one.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

3,000 for me here Without this forum I would not have been able to glean so much rich musical exploration out of this pandemic year, and though my participation is somewhat dwindling, I still treasure the wonderful insights I routinely receive from so many threads and members.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Allegro Con Brio said:


> 3,000 for me here Without this forum I would not have been able to glean so much rich musical exploration out of this pandemic year, and though my participation is somewhat dwindling, I still treasure the wonderful insights I routinely receive from so many threads and members.


*CONGRATULATIONS! 3000! ALLEGRO CON BRIO!*
I do care about you (cause you're wonderful); I actually remember how your avatar has changed up until now. (though I might not be the only one who does):
a picture of Sibelius -> a picture of Furtwangler -> a picture of Gilels -> and (currently) a picture of Arrau


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

^You are correct, except it was Richter between Gilels and Arrau


----------



## Ingélou

*3000 posts, Allegro Con Brio - *
*Well done! *









*Carry on blooming! *


----------



## Taggart

Allegro Con Brio has reached


















​
This is the one.


----------



## Malx

As this is my post No 4,999 my next post (probably in the 'what are you listening to right now' thread will be my 5,000th. I wouldn't normally have noticed this milestone but since retiring, on a day of heavy rain and hail showers, what else is there to do?

Now I have learned something - posts on this thread don't add to the total so I look a bit foolish, hopefully no more than usual


----------



## Ingélou

Malx said:


> As this is my post No 4,999 my next post (probably in the 'what are you listening to right now' thread will be my 5,000th. I wouldn't normally have noticed this milestone but since retiring, on a day of heavy rain and hail showers, what else is there to do?
> 
> Now I have learned something - posts on this thread don't add to the total so I look a bit foolish, hopefully no more than usual


Not foolish at all. This thread was a sequel to Itullian's cunning 1000 post thread where he kept us tantalised for hours posting on it but still being on 999. 
My 1000th post .........................

Anyway, we'll be on the watch for your 5000th - I'll tell Taggart! :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Ingélou said:


> Not foolish at all. This thread was a sequel to Itullian's cunning 1000 post thread where he kept us tantalised for hours posting on it but still being on 999.
> My 1000th post .........................
> 
> Anyway, we'll be on the watch for your 5000th - I'll tell Taggart! :tiphat:


Thanks for that link Ingelou that thread was an amusing read.


----------



## Taggart

Malx has reached


















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou

*5000 posts, Malx - 
Congratulations!*










*Peak of Achievement!*


----------



## Malx

Thanks folks - I somehow now feel part of the TC family


----------

